

Apple iMatch - The Royalties Are In - Codhisattva
http://blog.tunecore.com/2012/02/apple-imatch-the-first-royalties-are-in.html

======
yabai
Do I really want to give Apple more information about myself? Can I trust any
company with private information? I think it is kind of creepy that they would
know about every album I own (and pay $25/yr for the privelege). What am I
missing?

~~~
Codhisattva
You are perfect correct that Apple will know what music you possess. If that
bothers you than iTunes Match isn't for you. Neither is the Genius Mix
feature. And frankly neither is iTunes Store, Amazon shopping or the Internet
(when you get right down to it).

For me, I don't see actionable information from this. What is Apple going to
do? Turn me over to the RIAA? Obviously not. At the very worst as far as I can
guess, they could great a recommendation engine and try to upsell me more
music that I might like. Sort of how a radio station works (inefficiently) or
how a home town record store owner used to work ("Hey man did you check out
Dylan's latest?") If they shove recommendations at me through email, ping or a
"suggestions" feature in iTunes, I can ignore it. And it causes me less hassle
than junk postal mail.

Seriously, what can they do with it?

------
Codhisattva
Since that blog is up and down here's a summary/replay
[http://www.ipodnn.com/articles/12/02/08/artists.paid.each.ti...](http://www.ipodnn.com/articles/12/02/08/artists.paid.each.time.user.re.downloads.song/)

------
Codhisattva
The iTunes Match business model looks like the best thing to happen to indy
musicians since CD Baby.

~~~
Codhisattva
Here's why I mention CD Baby [http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/how-
much-do-music...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/how-much-do-
music-artists-earn-online/)

